# What Brew Method Do You Use to Make Your Coffee?



## J-Kat (May 15, 2021)

Currently I'm using a Keurig but it's for convenience and not good taste.  I have a number of other types of coffee making gear including an OXO Barista drip coffeemaker (didn't make the best coffee IMO) , a Krups MokaBrew (actually two of them and I loved the coffee it produced), a Nespresso Evoluo, a Nespresso Creatista (Nespresso is ok but you are stuck with their coffee - some of which is fairly good), a Corning Ware perculator (not used in years), a Technovorm Cup One and a couple of French Presses.  I've been using the Technovorm Cup One (makes one cup only at a time) and enjoying the coffee it produces vs. the Keurig.  I'm thinking I might buy a larger Technovorm since I seem to be straying from the Keurig but darn they are expensive.  How do you make your morning cup?


----------



## RadishRose (May 15, 2021)

Lately, just a pour-over.
The Aero-Press makes great coffee but too much trouble; same for French presses. I had 2 Keurigs and both broke.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 15, 2021)

I use the pour-over method.

I use the basket and pot from my old Mr. Coffee machine.  I heat the water in a teakettle on the stovetop. 

I've been meaning to buy a new coffee maker for the last ten years and probably will within the next ten years.


----------



## hawkdon (May 15, 2021)

Super hot boiling water from lectric kettle poured over
a spoonful of instant coffee.....


----------



## AnnieA (May 15, 2021)

Drip


----------



## IrisSenior (May 15, 2021)

We have a keurig and it's not bad. I do have drip but hubby doesn't want the bother so if I want it I will need to make my own. I find the keurig isn't hot enough and I have to heat my cup up in the micro for about 30 sec. I also go to Timmy's sometimes and pick up an extra large that I share with hubby.


----------



## JonDouglas (May 15, 2021)

Keurig, medium roast Nantucket blend.  It's decent, fast and efficient in getting coffee into me.


----------



## AnnieA (May 15, 2021)

I just bought a small one cup Black and Decker drip for my van and a 14 oz stainless interior mug to replace the one that came with it. For a one cup, the mug is the pot. I originally tried a small French press for the van, but it took too much of my fresh water reserves and gray tank space to rinse it.  The Black and Decker is 850 watts which works with my 1,000 watt inverter.  That way I don't have to heat water on the propane stove which heats up the van or run the generator to power the microwave when I'm not plugged into shore power.  The coffee is good ...really hot... and the new mug keeps it nice and hot for leisurely sipping.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/14320957

https://www.walmart.com/ip/seort/725972966


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2021)

*Keurig with dark French roast. French press as a back-up.*


----------



## Buckeye (May 15, 2021)

Keurig - I've tried a lot of different brands of coffee with it.  One of my favorites was Kau Coffee Mill product, but it is hurtfully expensive.   

Ka'u Coffee Mill


----------



## Pecos (May 15, 2021)

French press every morning after grinding our beans that are locally roasted. I love great coffees.


----------



## Lakeland living (May 15, 2021)

Like Pecos, fresh ground each morning, then into a Keurig that has the attachment for fresh ground. Only allowed one per day so it has to be good. Just a few drops of cream and I sit and look over the lake for a bit.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 15, 2021)

We use a drip coffee pot, currently have a Black and Decker, only complaint about these pots is the don't make the coffee as hot as I would like it.  I make it the night before and it is set automatically to start to brew at 6:45AM.  We grind our own beans at home.


----------



## squatting dog (May 15, 2021)

I'm using a Corning ware 10 cup electric percolator coffee maker, straight out of the 60's.


----------



## cdestroyer (May 15, 2021)

it depends,,, normally it is a teaspoon of instant coffee and hot water...when I run out of that it is grind the beans into pour over...but ifn I is out in the boonies, it is a handful of grounds in pot o hot water.


----------



## Gary O' (May 15, 2021)

What Brew Method Do You Use to Make Your Coffee?​
Mr. Coffee

Cheapest drip unit I could find
No auto settings
Just on.....off



Mrs Coffee gets it going before I get up


----------



## Jules (May 15, 2021)

Black & Decker electric drip with stainless steel carafe.  No glass with a heater for me, that burns the coffee.  This goes into our stainless steel to-go mugs.  Coffee is still good for an hour (no cream added that would cool it down.)

When in our RV, it’s a Melitta pour over.  Again we’re drinking from SS thermal cups.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)

Me & Mr Coffee.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 15, 2021)

Drip brew.


----------



## win231 (May 15, 2021)

I use a pour over for 1 or 2 people.
For more, I use a Technovorm Moccamaster.


----------



## Irwin (May 15, 2021)

Another Keurig user here. We bought reusable filters for it to eliminate waste.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 15, 2021)

Stovetop percolated coffee is my favourite, though a pour-over kettle has been in my sights ever since Win231, mentioned his last year.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)

Irwin said:


> Another Keurig user here. We bought reusable filters for it to eliminate waste.


*i miss my keurig.*


----------



## Leonie (May 16, 2021)

A teaspoon of espresso instant coffee, a teaspoon of drinking chocolate, a teaspoon of sugar, top it up with full cream milk, bung it in the microwave for 90 seconds, and Bob's ya uncle - Mocha Coffee.  Add a marshmallow rather than sugar (or as well as) if preferred.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 17, 2021)

Chemex filters and the standard drip cone. French roast or espresso beans, ground fairly fine.


----------



## Jules (May 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> For more, I use a Technovorm Moccamaster.


I’d never heard of this brand.  Does this make coffee as good as the price should promise?  From my search I couldn’t tell what was special about it.


----------



## ProTruckDriver (May 18, 2021)

Keurig Pod Coffee Maker never lasted long in my home. I switched to Cuisinart and never had a problem. Still going strong for over 4 years now.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2021)

Jules said:


> I’d never heard of this brand.  Does this make coffee as good as the price should promise?  From my search I couldn’t tell what was special about it.


At the time I got it 4 years ago, it was one of the few coffeemakers that heated the water up to the ideal brewing temperature - 195 to 205 degrees & brews at the right speed - also important for flavor extraction. And the carafe will keep coffee hot for 3 hours.  Now, there are other manufacturers that understand the importance of water temperature & brew speed & make good coffeemakers in the $100-$200 range.
Another reason for the Technovorm's high price is that it's one of the few products that's hand made & comes from the Netherlands.  But now, it's not any better than the less pricey ones.
There is actually a Coffeemaker's Association that tests coffeemakers & permits the good ones to be registered with them:
https://www.coffeeble.com/gear/coffee-makers/scaa-certified/


----------



## Jules (May 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> brews at the right speed - also important for flavor extraction


Agreed.  We returned one & sold another within a period of six months.  

You know with your non-Chinese product, that it’ll last.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (May 18, 2021)

Fresh ground - Heated water - French Press


----------



## Judycat (May 18, 2021)

Once a demonstrator was giving out samples of Keurig brewed coffee in WalMart.  As I was trying mine another woman stopped and asked how it was. I told her it was better than instant. She goes, oh NO, she ALWAYS brews hers in a coffee machine. I wanted to throw what was left of my sample at her but of course you can't do that unless you are insane.  I wasn't clinically insane at the time.


----------



## Remy (May 18, 2021)

I bought a pour over (uses a small paper cone filter.) from Etsy. I don't know, I think I ground the coffee too coarse and it didn't work very well. I haven't tried it again. 

Right now I'm "brewing" Trader Joe's instant coffee every morning by heating the water in the microwave.


----------



## win231 (May 18, 2021)

Remy said:


> I bought a pour over (uses a small paper cone filter.) from Etsy. I don't know, I think I ground the coffee too coarse and it didn't work very well. I haven't tried it again.
> 
> Right now I'm "brewing" Trader Joe's instant coffee every morning by heating the water in the microwave.


The ground setting is especially important with a pour over.  Too coarse reduces flavor extraction.  Too fine plugs up the filter & won't let the water pour through the holes in the bottom of the pour over.  The manual that came with my Baratza grinder suggests a medium grind for a pour over.  A medium grind looks & feels like granulated salt or sugar.  If it feels like powder, it's too fine & won't work in a pour over.  It took some tweaking to find the right time for brewing, which is 5-6 minutes.


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2021)

Pour-over 1-cup method. Melitta coffee cone with paper filter. Hubby grinds his Starbuck's coffee beans. I use pre-ground.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 18, 2021)

My choice of coffee is McCafe and I use a Mr Coffee using the slow brew method


----------



## win231 (May 19, 2021)




----------



## officerripley (Jun 27, 2021)

I'm way late to this thread but glad I found it. I'm ready to throw my fairly new Bunn programmable maker out the window. The darn thing decides all on its own when you need to clean it and supposedly there's a way you can ignore the "Clean" light and go ahead and brew coffee without doing the clean but do you think I can get that to work? Of course not!   And I've run the cleaning cycle through just like they tell ya but the darn "Clean" light won't go away (even after unplugging & replugging in).

I was such a big fan of Cuisinart--espec. since they make a 14-cupper, lol--but the last couple I bought, the hot plate's finish started wearing off (which they say is dangerous) sooner & sooner. I've always made sure the bottom of the carafe is dry when I set it on the hot plate but keeps happening. (I read online others have had the same problem recently; might be probs with the water "shower.")

So now I'm thinking about trying yet another brand, thought maybe I'll just stick with good ol' Mr. Coffee or Hamilton Beach; but after some research today, it appears that the Mr. Coffee's usually last less than a year and the Ham. Beaches don't make the coffee hot enough. Any suggestions? (I really like the programmable; Huzz wants that coffee ready as soon as he gets out of bed.)


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2021)

Bunn runs through too fast so does not extract the flavour from the coffee.  If you still have it, try unplugging for a couple of hours to get it to turn off the Clean. 

Cuisinart.  You’re paying for the name.  I returned the one I bought.  

Black & Decker* with a stainless steel carafe.  No heating plate.  It stays hot for two hours.  I make a second pot for lunch time. It’s programable. *This may have a different brand name in the US.


----------



## officerripley (Jun 27, 2021)

Jules said:


> Bunn runs through too fast so does not extract the flavour from the coffee.  If you still have it,* try unplugging for a couple of hours to get it to turn off the Clean*.
> 
> Cuisinart.  You’re paying for the name.  I returned the one I bought.
> 
> Black & Decker* with a stainless steel carafe.  No heating plate.  It stays hot for two hours.  I make a second pot for lunch time. It’s programable. *This may have a different brand name in the US.


"...try unplugging for a couple of hours to get it to turn off the Clean." I did try that but no luck: the Clean light just refuses to go off. I saw online where others are having the same problem. 

I really liked the Cuisinart and here in the States, they've been pretty reasonably priced, but they need to fix that hot plate problem. I'll look into the Black & Decker; I didn't see any for sale here in town but I'm sure I could order it online.


----------



## J-Kat (Jun 27, 2021)

When my current Keurig bites the dust I plan to get a Technovorm.  They have no bells or whistles though.  You might look at the coffeemakers that have been certified by the Specialty Coffee Association meaning they have passed their testing for proper brewing temp, time to brew, etc. You can check which ones met their tests then go read reviews on Amazon or elsewhere to see if what users hsve to say.
Here's a link.

https://sca.coffee/certified-home-brewer


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 27, 2021)

We have a regular 12 cup drip coffee maker, and my husband makes (and drinks) the whole pot before I even wake up in the morning. We just got a keurig, and I use that for my one cup of morning coffee. 
I have some instant, and I use that if I want to make iced coffee, and it works fine for that. In the wintertime, I drink more hot coffee, and I have a little 4-cup (2 large mugs) drip coffee maker that I can use in the winter time.  
 I also like Pourover coffee, but donot do it very often anymore, now that we have the keurig and it is so easy.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 27, 2021)

s-l-o-w brew setting on a Mr. Coffee.


----------



## J-Kat (Feb 16, 2022)

I notice I wrote back in June of last year that when my Keurig died I would buy a Technovorm.  I got to thinking about that and decided the Technovorm would be too much trouble - grind the beans, etc. It would take 15 minutes to get a cup of coffee. Better coffee but not near the convenience of the Keurig.  But, I have gotten even more lazy and now I think I want a one touch and done coffee maker -push one button and the maker grinds the beans and makes the coffee in maybe 2 minutes.  These are called Super Automatic machines.  Most make espresso or regular coffee.  They are expensive but darnit I want one really bad.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 16, 2022)

Ninja CE251 and I grind the beans the night before so I can have the coffeemaker ready to go when I get up. Not grinding beans when I first get up.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Feb 17, 2022)

Since gallbladder surgery last year, I can only drink a single cup of coffee a day. I use a french press to make a single cup of coffee for breakfast. However, for a greater caffeine kick, I drink a hot cup of powdered guarana seed tea.


----------



## Ronni (Feb 17, 2022)

We use a Keurig. When we first got it I complained that I couldn’t get the coffee strong enough unless I bought an expensive brand.  Not going to pay $17.99 for 12 cups!!

Then I found Costco brand dark roast coffee!!  It’s perfect for us, so inexpensive per cup because you’re buying in bulk!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)

Capresso automatic and I use Community medium ground coffee.  For a quick cup in the afternoon, I use the pour over method.  Both make a great cup of coffee.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 17, 2022)

We’ve had this coffee maker for years. It just keeps making a good hot cup of coffee time after time.


----------



## Jack3232 (Apr 5, 2022)

Look we all know that we face many kinds of problems while brewing coffee and we are not able to drink that coffee due to the bad taste. 

So if you want to brew your coffee properly visit here to know the best method of brewing coffee from the experts.


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 5, 2022)

Drip brew!  I like the old method, not gonna buy the new "pods" or whatever they are called and there is no one on this planet that is gonna make me switch.  By the way, I bought a new one at Canadian Tire during the Christmas madness shopping season.  It sold for $25 Canadian.  When I was younger and not all that smart I bought a real fancy coffee maker that cost over $100.  It didn't even last 1 year before it stopped working.  My "El Chippos" work for years and at $25 I'm laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Pour-over 1-cup method. Melitta coffee cone with paper filter. Hubby grinds his Starbuck's coffee beans. I use pre-ground.


I use a Melita pour over, with  2 tablespoons of Tim's Columbian Dark  grind. Heat the water in a kettle. Add Coffee Mate double double creamer to taste. JimB.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I use a Melita pour over, with  2 tablespoons of Tim's Columbian Dark  grind. Heat the water in a kettle. Add Coffee Mate double double creamer to taste. JimB.


I use Tim's too! 
This is OT, but, why don't they have jelly doughnuts anymore?


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> I use Tim's too!
> This is OT, but, why don't they have jelly doughnuts anymore?


I haven't been inside a Tim's location in a number of years. I buy their coffee at the supermarket. As for their bakery items....I have no idea what they have today. I did notice a recent Tim's TV commercial about "impossible meat sausages "  which are made from peas and lettuce. Jeeeez. JimB.


----------



## win231 (Apr 5, 2022)

J-Kat said:


> I notice I wrote back in June of last year that when my Keurig died I would buy a Technovorm.  I got to thinking about that and decided the Technovorm would be too much trouble - grind the beans, etc. It would take 15 minutes to get a cup of coffee. Better coffee but not near the convenience of the Keurig.  But, I have gotten even more lazy and now I think I want a one touch and done coffee maker -push one button and the maker grinds the beans and makes the coffee in maybe 2 minutes.  These are called Super Automatic machines.  Most make espresso or regular coffee.  They are expensive but darnit I want one really bad.


A friend has one like that - "Jura."  Makes great coffee & all automatic, but around $2,500.00.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> I haven't been inside a Tim's location in a number of years. I buy their coffee at the supermarket. As for their bakery items....I have no idea what they have today. I did notice a recent Tim's TV commercial about "impossible meat sausages "  which are made from peas and lettuce. Jeeeez. JimB.


Doughnuts are a no-no for me, but I would kill for a jelly doughnut, which I haven't had for over a decade. We sometimes get a raisin tea biscuit. No "impossible meat sausages" for me either, thanks!


----------



## fatboy (Apr 5, 2022)

instant Folgers


----------

